# NFAA vs USA Archery



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

USA Archery is part of World Archery. Most international competition, including Olympic recurve, come under World Archery rules. World Archery covers indoor and outdoor target archery and field and 3-D archery. NFAA is a national organization, but I think also part of an international one. They promote field archery. I believe NFAA has three forms of field archery--field, hunter, and animal. The bow classifications are different between both organizations. The competition rules are different also. For example, the maximum distance in WA/USA Archery field is 60/50 meters (depending on the bow) and 80 yards in NFAA. You shoot 3 arrows at a target with 1-6 rings in WA/USA field archery and 4 arrow at a target with 3-5 rings with NFAA.

With USA Archery, you have opportunities in international completion. There are a number of competitions beyond the USA Archery competitions that use their bow classifications and (most of) their rules such as the Lancaster Classic. If you are interested in field archery, I would look at local ranges to see the opportunities for USA Archery and NFAA events. If one has more, then that might be an advantage for you.

BTW, I shoot USA/WA archery rules and I am sure there are more here that can tell you about NFAA. I am looking into NFAA to have more opportunities to shoot field. One tricky thing for me is NFAA have not caught up to the resent changes in USA/WA barebow rules concerning weights on a riser their barebow recurve class.


----------



## Nardo (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for the thorough reply. Much appreciated


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

Field Archery does have international events. I have participated in the NAFAC. North American Field Archery Championship. This is Mexico, USA, and Canada. It is hosted by different clubs every year. This year it will be held *Oranco Bowmen Archery Club *in November.

Also NFAA host indoor championships shooting both the 3 spot FITA face and the 5 spot NFAA indoor face.

One of the things I enjoy most about Field archery is the challenges that each range produces as you walk through the variety of yardages you shoot. The up hill, down hill, the optical illusions created by slopes and especially slopping hill shots. It’s a known distance so you can’t blame the bad shot on “ I miss judged the distance “. Most ranges take you through a wooded nature trail. Some ranges have over water shots. All of this makes Field Archery fun and challenging. 

Try a Field range on for size. Palo Alto has a range that lays in the shadows of giant red wood trees. I had the privilege of shooting that range several years ago and it is one of my fondest memories in Archery.

Try the NFAA on for size.

Fleahop!


----------

